
Things Japanese people say about English - erjiang
https://notes.ericjiang.com/post/1016/
======
schoen
It's also interesting to see sophisticated bilinguals directly discussing
vocabulary issues between their two languages. The main place where I've seen
this is on the Leo German-English dictionary:

[https://dict.leo.org/forum/index.php?lp=ende&lang=en](https://dict.leo.org/forum/index.php?lp=ende&lang=en)

Quite a few of these people are professional translators or at least use the
other language professionally, and they have lots of questions and answers for
each other about different nuances. It's impressive partly because many of
these subtleties might not otherwise be documented anywhere in print.

